# Cast Net for a slacker trying to net during the mullet run



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

It's happy bait time. That means it's time for me to dust off my cast net and phone number for my chiropractor.

In all seriousness I rarely throw a cast net and I have arthritis in my mid back. Due to this I'm struggling to throw a net. I'm thinking of getting a smaller net. (currently 8') Something I can more efficiently throw. I've seen nets with a ring that claim to make throwing a net easier. Looks like a gimmick but at this point I'll try anything.

Looking for ideas, feedback and suggestions.

Cheers.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

If they are as thick as videos I’ve seen you could wear them out with a 3’ diameter net.


----------



## Dbuffington (3 mo ago)

iMacattack said:


> It's happy bait time. That means it's time for me to dust off my cast net and phone number for my chiropractor.
> 
> In all seriousness I rarely throw a cast net and I have arthritis in my mid back. Due to this I'm struggling to throw a net. I'm thinking of getting a smaller net. (currently 8') Something I can more efficiently throw. I've seen nets with a ring that claim to make throwing a net easier. Looks like a gimmick but at this point I'll try anything.
> 
> ...


 MacAttack.... I'm the proud owner of three shoulder surgeries and had to learn to throw with the triple load method. It took a lot of load off. Lots of videos on this and pretty easy to learn in the backyard on grass. I also have a small cast next with one of the rings that you reference that I been using to teach my daughter. It does work. Hop that helps!


----------



## bcblues (Apr 10, 2018)

Maybe try a 6 footer?


----------



## Kirc (Jan 18, 2020)

this is when you bring a buddies kid on the boat, rarely do they ever know when to even stop.....................


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

I have one with the ring, it’s pretty easy to throw. Don’t have to twist far with the 6ft.


----------



## MikeCockman (8 mo ago)

My cousin had one those ring things on his dock. I couldn’t throw that thing for nothing in the world. Then he comes out, laughs, and shows me how to use it. After about a 30 sec tutorial, I was throwing it like pro, as was my wife and my 7yo daughter..lol..


----------



## bonitoman (May 20, 2021)

Go to youtube and look up the art of castnetting. Callussa nets made it years ago. My shoulder use to kill me until I switched to throw that way. I am loaded with arthritis in my spine. The doctor said i caused it from jogging , jumping rope and working on outboards my entire life I think thats a bunch of bull.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Post a site with the ring thing


----------



## mwolaver (Feb 6, 2014)

I have a huge, heavy net and I never throw it. I use a 6' net, only in the fall, when the fingers show up. And I rarely throw it more than 6 times. If they're not thick, I just throw lures.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

same here


----------



## messin.with.sasquatch (Aug 10, 2021)

iMacattack said:


> It's happy bait time. That means it's time for me to dust off my cast net and phone number for my chiropractor.
> 
> In all seriousness I rarely throw a cast net and I have arthritis in my mid back. Due to this I'm struggling to throw a net. I'm thinking of getting a smaller net. (currently 8') Something I can more efficiently throw. I've seen nets with a ring that claim to make throwing a net easier. Looks like a gimmick but at this point I'll try anything.
> 
> ...


Have My 75 year old neighbor with horrible back issues and arthitis in his hands. He is still throwing cast net to this day. All the way up to a 14. Had to adapt and learned a new way of loading the net. He has a very weird way of loading the net but can load and throw like a champ. If I can I will get a video of how he loads and you can try it out yourself.


----------



## Flats Hunter (Jul 23, 2021)

Get a 6' or smaller net.

they are infinitely easier to throw and they will more than do the job during the mullet run.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Here you go Mac:

EZ Throw Cast Net


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I mostly just fly fish and have a 7 ft. Cast net that I haven’t thrown in a while. I still carry it on my boat just in case we need something to chum


----------



## bcblues (Apr 10, 2018)

I keep a 6 footer on my boat for live bait. It is easier for me to handle on the boat, as I am typically fishing alone. Handling my 10 footer on the boat and trying to drive it is just too much (for this ole boy anyway  )


----------



## bcblues (Apr 10, 2018)

It is also handier to throw in the small creeks and around docks. I can chuck that 6 footer quite a ways!


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Triple load!
Also hit the Calusa site and watch the how to throw video. I always use this as for some reason the triple load slides off my shoulder sometimes. Once you load up, push the weight stack out and away from your body to get it moving, then spin it. Don’t try to throw and spin without getting the stack moving first. That’s where people mess their backs up. Google Capt.Miller his son has a good video to demonstrate what I’m talking about.

Don’t you dare get one of those rings…


----------



## VA-Gheenoe (4 mo ago)

The better brands have smaller nets with sufficient weight and proper net size to get it down quickly. I've always found weight and net size to be more important than total width.


----------



## bcblues (Apr 10, 2018)

VA-Gheenoe said:


> The better brands have smaller nets with sufficient weight and proper net size to get it down quickly. I've always found weight and net size to be more important than total width.


For throwing in deep water where sinking is important yes. But not necessarily for the actual throwing. The bigger the net, the more weight, which makes throwing harder. And with a bigger net, you have to throw it farther to clear the boat or dock. And get it to open properly you have to put more effort into the non-throwing hand.


----------

